# Rear main seal replacement



## tv66 (Aug 20, 2009)

I have a 1966 gto and plan on dropping the trans and installing a new clutch.
The rear main seal leaks ( I'm pretty sure it's the seal)and I would like to replace that too. Do I have to pull the motor to access the seal? Or can I get at it once clutch is removed?
If anyone has info on the correct procedure on how to do this it would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Pull the engine, BOP Engineering has the best seal on the market,


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

O5 is right on. I have to do the one in my'67 too. I thought about doing it "in-car", but past experience has taught me otherwise. Thing is, to do it right, you need to lift up the crankshaft a hair. That means pulling the main caps, and the tinming chain. It's a huge job. Much easier to yank the engine, put it on a stand, and reseal the whole thing. You can clean up the engine compartment and paint the engine and you're done. Some in-car repairs are successful, some are not. Very difficult to fish the old rope seal out cleanly. I recommend the Vitron seal that Randy mentioned. The rope seals lost their asbestos about 25 years ago, and I've had poor luck with them sealing well.


----------



## tv66 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I knew that would be the answer ,I just wanted to make sure.
Looks like this winter she will be coming out. Oh well, looks like it will be time for more 
Horsepower!!!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, mine's coming out this winter too for a re-seal. Tired of oil all over the exhaust and frame, etc. We'll have a rear main seal party.....BYOGS (Bring your own gasket sealer!)


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

When does the party start? I'll be there too. Have gasket sealer, will travel!! Like someone told me once, "With all that oil under there, at least it wont rust".


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I can see it now: The Great Rear Main Seal-Off. Leaking, smoking GTO's rolliing in to a Motel 6 parking lot somewhere in the middle of the country, engine hoists, tools, creepers, all out in the open, in the dead of winter, in the parking lot. Live bands playing, food booths, the whole thing. Wild crowds cheering us on while we pull engines, disassemble, reseal, and install all in some unfortunate motel's parking lot. We'd sure "get r done", though!


----------



## tv66 (Aug 20, 2009)

I just hope after all that work I get a good seal. Heard of some nightmares out there
leaking more after the fix.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> I can see it now: The Great Rear Main Seal-Off. Leaking, smoking GTO's rolling in to a Motel 6 parking lot somewhere in the middle of the country, engine hoists, tools, creepers, all out in the open, in the dead of winter, in the parking lot. Live bands playing, food booths, the whole thing. Wild crowds cheering us on while we pull engines, disassemble, reseal, and install all in some unfortunate motel's parking lot. We'd sure "get r done", though!


You're funny, Jeff !!!! 
I think I'll stick to my heated shop with air tools and fork lift.....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Workshops are where you find them, Mitch. For me, it's the driveway with a cherry picker and a blue tarp if it rains. Someday, I'll have room for a shop. Someday...


----------



## ramairthree (Feb 28, 2009)

I'll have to get in on that.
I am going through about a quart every 1500 miles.
Not burning it,
but getting that classic sprapy on the h-pipe, etc. that drips down after parking.


----------

